
Jinxed with European work Visa - amjadcsu
Hello,
I am a system engineer with a US  masters degree  and over 10 years experience mostly on Linux  side.
From last 6 years i have been trying to find a job in Europe  . I do land interviews and job offers from Finland, Ireland, Sweden and UK . But just could not cross the final hurdle for work visa. In fact, in Finland i did got a visa , only to find that Finland has gone into recession and my sponsor putting me on hold.  Latest i got a job offer from one of top university in UK. They applied for my visa and then Brexit happened. The UK home office has rejected my Certificate of sponsorship and now back to square one.    Not sure what is way forward
======
amitmn
Sorry to hear that! Have you tried other countries like Germany and Swiss?
How's the visa situation there? I am on a similar boat to yours but haven't
yet decided to move to Europe but I will. All I know now is that getting a
work visa is pretty tough!

